# Best binoculars for seeing the dressage?



## Sussexbythesea (25 July 2012)

Having now seen pictures on here and on the Team GB FB page I now realise that horses competitors are likely to be a be dot in the distance and I'm at the oposite end from the screen.

At least I'm going to the Kur so hopefully will be able to hear the music if not see a horse  

Have to confess my excitement has now slightly waned - Is it as far away as it looks?


----------



## Scottish_Miss (26 July 2012)

Unsure but am looking alo for small compact pair as think most competitors will be rather far away and to see the screen certain blocks are not at a great angle!!!

Some pics make it look more distant than others but think a air of binocs are in order just ion case


----------

